
Data visualization design and the art of depicting reality - kawera
http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2015/12/10/data-visualization-design-and-the-art-of-depicting-reality/
======
pdkl95
"Why Should Engineers and Scientists Be Worried About Color?"

[http://www.research.ibm.com/people/l/lloydt/color/color.HTM](http://www.research.ibm.com/people/l/lloydt/color/color.HTM)

